
Windows Phone 7 Shipments Have Topped Two Million - lotusleaf1987
http://mobilized.allthingsd.com/20110126/windows-phone-7-shipments-topped-two-million-units-last-quarter/
======
rst
Shipped to carriers, that is --- figures on sales to consumers are harder to
come by. (This is obvious from the article --- first sentence, in fact --- but
not so much from the headline.)

